# 1999 SKAMPER pop up - looking for parts



## llove69 (Jun 14, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can obtain parts for a 1999 Skamper pop up.

Since Thor/Dutchman bought out Skamper, I can not find parts that are specific to Skamper.
My camper has a slide out and I am in need for the threaded knobs that keep the slideout bolted into place.  Right now I am using wingnuts and they really dont do that great of a job.

Thanks for your help...
LL


----------



## hertig (Jun 14, 2007)

Re: 1999 SKAMPER pop up - looking for parts

Ace Hardware has assorted threaded knobs, one of which might be able to be modified to what you need.


----------



## llove69 (Jun 14, 2007)

Re: 1999 SKAMPER pop up - looking for parts

:laugh:  thank you very much, i will check with them.
I know Home Depot does not have anything...


----------

